# New Surefire G3 Now on Sale!



## billybright (Jan 15, 2007)

I just found the new Surefire G3 for sale at Supremeco;

http://www.supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4433


I wonder why this is available in Hong Kong before the US


----------



## Fluffster (Jan 15, 2007)

I wants!


----------



## cue003 (Jan 15, 2007)

i think i may have to pick one or 2 of those up.

Curtis


----------



## bhj1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I went by my local SF dealer today to pick up some batteries and they told me they had a few "new" items that just arrived. The staff brings out a G3 from the back and says these have not even made it to the shelf yet. I don't really need it, but I bought it any way. Black version, but was told they don't offer any other colors yet. Haven't even taken it out of the package yet! 105 lumens for 60 minutes with the P90 and 200 with the P91. This will be a great "work" light that I won't mind beating up.



Bill


----------



## bhj1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 15, 2007)

I already have a 9P so I'm not sure if really need this right now. I was really hoping for a clickie option on the G2/G3 this year. That would have sealed the deal for me. I'm going to order one of those D6 tailcaps and give that a try. If I like that, I'll pick up a G3 I guess


----------



## supes (Jan 15, 2007)

Nooo, not more new Surefires to buy! ..wait...What am I saying, this is AWESOME! 

I know this is a very new item but does any know if the G3 will have a LOTC tailcap? Also more color selection hopefully too?


----------



## rcashel11 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm fairly certain that the G3 will have an LOTC. If the info is correct, the initial color options are black and OD green.


----------



## leukos (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, so it comes with a pyrex window and it has the hex style bezel of the G2Z! SF did better than I had hoped!


----------



## NAW (Jan 16, 2007)

A Surefire G3 seems pretty interesting. I have a 6P with Detonator extender and have to admit the weight is a bit of a annoyance.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw them at SF's office. They looked pretty nice. I think they would work great with som elumen factory bulbs


----------



## Mad1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope it accepts rechargables. 

Come on lighthound get some in stock.


----------



## darrenhan (Jan 16, 2007)

great deal!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2007)

I think you will have to use a 1 cell extender wire up to li ions in parallel and get some serious runtime. I guess you could always use 3.7v rcr123 cells and a 12 volt bulb?


----------



## iholla (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats going to a bright sucker for sure! I need one of those, maybe 2


----------



## iholla (Jan 16, 2007)

woops DP


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 16, 2007)

wow two 17500's in that thing would rock:rock: rechargable. same lamp. still light weight.


----------



## Duluth Diesel (Jan 16, 2007)

A while back, I was looking hard at the 9P. Well, actually I had a 6P and SureFire wasn't making the 9P for a while. A friend of mine bought the A12 (?) extender for the 6P and essentialy made a 9P. Then the 9P returned to SureFire's shelves. So, I thought "what about a 12 volt (9P + A12 = 12P)?" No luck finding a lamp directly from SureFire. But, I picked up a DigiLight T12. 4 CR123A batteries, 228 lumens for 60 minutes advertised. I love my T12. Makes a great light to keep in the truck. The G3 is a great idea, but I'll keep my T12. BTW, my T12 brand new with NRA logo engraved, with holster and carriers for 4 spare batteries cost my $99.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm going to wait for OpticsHQ to get them in stock. Most likely they will be cheaper and you will get free shipping.


----------



## rcashel11 (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the looks of the G3. I'll get one for sure.

And, Duluth Diesel, the 6P to 9P extender is called the A19.


----------



## stockae92 (Jan 16, 2007)

that's a nice alternative to 9P

i wished thats a 1 cell extender for G series to play "LEGO" with ...


----------



## rcashel11 (Jan 16, 2007)

Oops, double post.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmmm, it looks like they used the bezel from the G2Z, makes sense though, since they need to use the Pyrex lens.


----------



## nobody (Jan 16, 2007)

benchmade_boy said:


> wow two 17670 in that thing would rock:rock: rechargable. same lamp. still light weight.



Nah...that'd take 4 cells there, bmb...but 2 x 17500 oughta work though.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 16, 2007)

nobody said:


> Nah...that'd take 4 cells there, bmb...but 2 x 17500 oughta work though.


woops, yes your right i ment 2x 17500 not 17670. my bad

thanks!


----------



## Mad1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are going to do the G3 in emergency orange?


----------



## leukos (Jan 16, 2007)

I believe the G3 will only be available in black and O.D. green when it is first released.


----------



## Mad1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dupe post due to database issue.


----------



## xm_8 (Jan 17, 2007)

What is the length of the G3?


----------



## jcoldwater (Jan 17, 2007)

That torch looks sweet, hopefully some Canadian dealers get some of these.


----------



## harddrive (Jan 17, 2007)

XM 8

Check out the length of a 9P. The G3 should be basically the same length.


----------



## TENNlight (Jan 18, 2007)

I could use another 9 volt Surefire...


----------



## ptirmal (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder if they'll eventually release turbo heads in nitrolon...


----------



## jHO (Jan 19, 2007)

G3T FTW! :rock: 

If they released that I'd scoop one up right away. But for now I don't have enough cash or need for a G3.


----------



## Mad1 (Jan 19, 2007)

jHO said:


> G3T FTW! :rock:
> 
> If they released that I'd scoop one up right away. But for now I don't have enough cash or need for a G3.



I'd buy that if the price was right.

The thing is there is thermal issues to take into concideration.

I imagine using a P90 and nitrolon would get VERY hot indeed.


----------



## leukos (Jan 20, 2007)

MSRP was reported as $59. Nitrolon can handle the heat from a P91 with no ill effects.


----------



## luchs (Jan 22, 2007)

how is the runtime with 2 x 17500???
by using the P90.
is it as bright as 3 x Cr123???
thanks


----------



## cosine (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice... 

Does anyone know when the G3 might be available in the U.S.?

Anyone also know why the G3 doesn't seem to be on Surefire's website?


----------



## Well-Lit (Jan 22, 2007)

There's one on eBay right now, didn't know if it was ok to post a link, but it's $57.00.


----------



## cfromc (Jan 22, 2007)

No takers on Ebay yet and its been there for a couple of days.


----------



## Well-Lit (Jan 22, 2007)

cfromc said:


> No takers on Ebay yet and its been there for a couple of days.


 
Yeah, I noticed that also. I thought it would have gotten scooped up immediately..


----------



## cfromc (Jan 22, 2007)

I want one just because it looks cool but I just don't need it. I just bought a C3 and am going to spend $80-100 upgrading my Maglite AND I'm going to buy a L2D-CE as soon as I possibly can. I'm going to spend more in the next month than I've spent in my life on flashlights, otherwise I would have already snagged a G3. Maybe I can get one for Father's Day for a "walking around light".


----------



## ptirmal (Jan 23, 2007)

luchs said:


> how is the runtime with 2 x 17500???
> by using the P90.
> is it as bright as 3 x Cr123???
> thanks


pretty much the same brightness throughout the runtime, although cr's will be brighter at first and dimmer at the end... 

50 minutes I would guess, never runtime tested mine


----------



## luchs (Jan 23, 2007)

thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattK (Jan 26, 2007)

G3's arrived today and will be on the website in 30 mins as of 5 PM EST 

Updated with a link - http://www.batteryjunction.com/sug3nitafl4f.html


----------



## cfromc (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank goodness it wasn't there on Sunday when I bought my K2 otherwise I would have had to order one, especially at that price. Now I have to decide if I want my wife to get it for me for Valentine's Day or Father's Day. hmmm....


----------



## TKC (Jan 28, 2007)

*That looks like a sweeeeeeeet SF!! COOL!*


----------



## xm_8 (Feb 3, 2007)

If only SF made a drop in led for it.


----------



## MattK (Feb 3, 2007)

Well SF makes some vert nice LED lights too 

I'm working on sourcing some multi-voltage Cree drop-ins. Will post to dealers when I land them.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 3, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to do the G3 in emergency orange?




I mentioned in a previous thread, I think it would be really cool if Sure-Fire released G3's in neon colors. Neon orange, yellow, green, blue, ect.

Since winter should be over soon, I probably will not be buying a G3 for the cold. And I have my Brinkmann Maxfire for that reason already. But I could use a spare P90 and three extra batteries for my M3, so I might end up picking one up yet if I see an OD Green version.


----------



## paulr (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd like to see a G3 in the same yellow color that the G2 is offered in. Black is ok but is easy to lose track of. I've always thought the olive drab G2's were butt ugly.

A lot of people have set up three cell G2/P91's with the A19 cell extender and G2Z pyrex window. The pyrex window is needed because of the P91's heat, but the plastic body does seem to hold up. Most of the waste energy from an incan is infrared radation and exits the front of the light through the lens, so the light body doesn't have to conduct it away. The trouble with an LED drop-in is that almost all LED light emission is visible and the waste energy does have to be conducted away as heat, so powerful LED lights generally have to be made of metal.


----------



## cfromc (Feb 4, 2007)

paulr said:


> I'd like to see a G3 in the same yellow color that the G2 is offered in. Black is ok but is easy to lose track of. I've always thought the olive drab G2's were butt ugly.
> 
> A lot of people have set up three cell G2/P91's with the A19 cell extender and G2Z pyrex window. The pyrex window is needed because of the P91's heat, but the plastic body does seem to hold up. Most of the waste energy from an incan is infrared radation and exits the front of the light through the lens, so the light body doesn't have to conduct it away. The trouble with an LED drop-in is that almost all LED light emission is visible and the waste energy does have to be conducted away as heat, so powerful LED lights generally have to be made of metal.


 
What about just putting a metal head on a G3 with an LED, would that work?


----------



## luchs (Feb 4, 2007)

i would also like a *yellow G3*.
and if they build it *with a clickie* ........



hope SF will deliver it till autum.


----------



## xm_8 (Feb 4, 2007)

MattK, how much will the multi-voltage Cree drop-ins cost? Do you have any affordable led drop ins for a G2/G3?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in for the clicky, but I don't know about the yellow part..


----------



## RedLED (Feb 4, 2007)

Got one today!! Wow, I love it. I am going to EDC it in my truck.

Price $58.00

It has a nine feel and balance to it. 

Best,

Redled


----------



## xwing (Feb 4, 2007)

hello! newbie here. Just like to ask if the supermeco charges shipping? 


And this forum has really helped me to decide which flashlight to buy Thanks!!


----------



## MattK (Feb 4, 2007)

xm_8 - I have no idea on cost/specs yet. That said the idea is that it will work from 3.7-9/12V and can drop in to a Z2/Z3, C2/C3, 6P/9P, G2/G3 - effectively replacing the p60, p61, p90 and p91 and should outperform all but the p91.

We'd like to bring it to market for under $50.


----------



## xm_8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Will the cree run too hot in a G3?


----------



## MattK (Feb 4, 2007)

It's all TBD right now.


----------



## topgunz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

does anybody have any pics of how this light performs? One may be finding its way onto my patrol rifle if I can put the shock isolated bezel and either a tape switch or a clicky tailcap on it...


----------



## Aaron1100us (Feb 5, 2007)

So, whats the difference between the new G3 and the 8NX Commander besides the 8NX commander is rechargable? They look allmost the same.


----------



## xm_8 (Feb 6, 2007)

How does the new Surefire G3 compare to the G2? Is it significantly brighter? Longer runtime?


----------



## Jasmes (Feb 6, 2007)

xm_8 said:


> How does the new Surefire G3 compare to the G2? Is it significantly brighter? Longer runtime?




Same as 6P vs. 9P


----------



## spyderknut (Feb 6, 2007)

What's the advantage over a G2/6P with rechargeables and a P90 or P91 bulb? I guess runtime would be a little better with primaries.


----------

